
NewLisp - dragonsh
http://www.newlisp.org/
======
galfarragem
(Somehow) a competitor of NewLisp is Janet ([https://janet-
lang.org/](https://janet-lang.org/)). Syntax inspired in Clojure.

~~~
rcarmo
I quite like Janet. That and Joker (which is a Clojure linter/interpreter).

~~~
lioeters
The latter was new to me.

[https://github.com/candid82/joker](https://github.com/candid82/joker)

As a tentative but enthusiastic Lisper interested in Clojure but not Java, I
like that Joker is implemented in Go, and its pragmatic approach (such as
feature parity with Clojure being a non-goal).

------
Heliosmaster
There is also
[https://github.com/borkdude/babashka](https://github.com/borkdude/babashka)
which uses Clojure to create scripts

------
lbj
Small, fast and seems to gave great interop with C libs. This has some real
potential for smaller scripts/utils I think.

Did anyone make anything interesting with this yet?

~~~
7thaccount
It's been out a long time. I was playing with it in 2012 and I think it'd
already been out a long time at that point. I think there is a blog post
somewhere about a university student programming candy crush (or some other
game) the night before it was due in NewLisp. Racket might also be worth a
look again at some point. It's certainly heavier, but has a much larger
community.

Picolisp is also really awesome and weird like NewLisp, but is really only for
Unix. It is also small, but has plenty of features, and has been in
development and supported since the late 80's. It is all written in C or
Assembly (can't remember which one it is currently written in) and has built-
in support for logic programming and all sorts of other things. It uses web
browser for GUI, and can interop with Java and C.

Michael Fogus (blogger, Closure book author, and all around language nerd)
wrote a fascinating article called "fleunpunkt lisps" (forgive spelling) that
covers four really bizzare lisps (NewLisp, Pico Lisp, Wasp Lisp, and Arc). The
summary is that they're neat and tried to do something revolutionary, but
ended up just being odd.

~~~
isxek
> Michael Fogus (blogger, Closure book author, and all around language nerd)
> wrote a fascinating article called "fleunpunkt lisps" (forgive spelling)

Was it "Fluchtpunkt Lisp"
([https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/45838440-fluchtpunkt-
lis...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/45838440-fluchtpunkt-lisp))? I
tried searching for it, but this is probably the closest I've seen.

~~~
masukomi
Here it is. You'll see that phrase a bit lower in the page.
[https://leanpub.com/readevalprintlove001/read](https://leanpub.com/readevalprintlove001/read)

it was issue number 1 of the newsletter.

[http://readevalprintlove.fogus.me/](http://readevalprintlove.fogus.me/)

Read-Eval-Print-λove is an N-monthly newsletter of original content and
curation about the Lisp family of programming languages and little-languages
in general.

------
phoe-krk
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10279266](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10279266)

------
nesarkvechnep
Has the fun ever left the Lisp languages?

------
dri_ft
Somewhat OT, but can anyone remember a language that was posted around here a
while (maybe a few months ago?) I seem to recall it was a quite nice, modest-
looking little language, I think a lisp (but I'm not even sure about that),
but not a scheme or a common lisp, with inline C interop. I meant to have
another look at it but I've completely forgotten what it's called.

------
rcarmo
Another one for my list at
[https://taoofmac.com/space/dev/LISP](https://taoofmac.com/space/dev/LISP)

(Feel free to suggest others, I’ll be updating this in a couple of hours)

------
_emacsomancer_
I'm not convinced about the choice for the behaviour of `cons` in NewLisp.

~~~
60654
Or the forced pass by value, or the lack of closures, or the namespaces
kluge...

Or the choice of dynamic scoping - although judging from your username I
suspect you might not mind that one as much ;)

~~~
_emacsomancer_
> Or the choice of dynamic scoping - although judging from your username I
> suspect you might not mind that one as much ;)
    
    
         ;; -*- lexical-binding: t; -*-

~~~
kazinator
I don't understand the motivation for this comment kludge; why can't there be
a proper top-level form for this:

    
    
       (lexical-binding t) ;; or whatever
    

Lisps should not be ferreting out code generation semantics from comments;
that idea should have died with Turbo Pascal.

------
bitwize
Newlisp is to Lisp what the New Monkees are to the Monkees.

~~~
levosmetalo
Newlisp is to Lisp what New York is to York.

~~~
phpnode
Larger and with more features, but ultimately lacking the simplicity and
elegance of the much older version?

~~~
bjoli
A lot of things can be said about CL, but elegant is not one of them. Battle
tested and practical, but also full of warts when you look under the shining
armour.

~~~
konjin
Just do what everyone else does and write your own language on top of it to
solve your problem.

------
xiaodai
This is the new Coke of programming languages

------
mmargerum
Last update 5/19\. Is it really new?

